# re: replies to mindless 12/17



## mindless (Dec 1, 2015)

when I saw I had some replies I thought that was great that people took time to comment on something I put on the forum. I read what MIKETX wrote,"see a doctor", he's not the first to suggest that and probably won't be the last. I can live with that. now about the other three,hillman-cowboy-and goldwing. to talk about marvel mystery oil like it is something inferior is like saying timex makes crumy watches. all three of you agree that mmo is transmission fluid,which shows me you don't know what the hell you're talking about. one thing is for sure, you guys were cruising for fresh meat and I was it. mystery oil was developed in 1923 by Burt Pierce. he had built the marvel carburetor for the auto industry and needed a solvent to clean lead deposits from the jets. hence, Marvel mystery oil. other products too emerging from the original base formula. the first automatic transmission in production was the "hydra-matic" in the 1940 Oldsmobile. so they didn't need transmission fluid when mmo was developed.now hasen't this been just a wonderful time getting to meet one another and learning something on top of it. I've really had a good time fellows. hey cowboy,i visited your profile. the reason I did was because of your avatar.it looked similar to something i'm very familiar with. I also noticed you had a mos 91charley. I had a mos 68w dustoff / cuchi 1969-70. I just had a hunch, hope I wasn't out of line. don't get all skint up mindless


----------

